# AMAZING Desktop Wallpaper and Pictures: Caedes.net



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I know this isn't really a review for a product but it's amazing so I thought I would tell you about it:

Caedes.net



> Caedes is a close community of artists, designers, and photographers who share their work through the medium of computer desktop wallpaper. Feel free to browse the galleries, comment on other's work, and even submit your own art when you're ready. Sign up for a free username to access all features.


Caedes has *over 44,000 images* and they get about *100 more each day*. Caedes has both computer generated images and photos.


----------



## smooth (Sep 26, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> I know this isn't really a review for a product but it's amazing so I thought I would tell you about it:
> 
> Caedes.net
> 
> Caedes has *over 44,000 images* and they get about *100 more each day*. Caedes has both computer generated images and photos.


Looks good so far. :up: I'll have to check out some more of the images. Thanks for the link


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice!!Thanks Alot!


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Sweet find ferrija1 I've been enjoying strolling through it.:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great site


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Thank you so much!--a really nice site --beautiful photos of so many subjects.
Thank you again ferrija1 !  >f


----------

